# Heavy X-Trail Clutch



## x-trailblazer (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm now the proud owner of a wonderful X-Trail 2.2 Dci - born: January 2004!
Mileage: 71,000

I love the car, except that the clutch pedal is very stiff - no nasty noises or anything else to worry about, just a very heavy clutch.

I understand the X uses a hydraulic clutch, as opposed to cable.

Can these be adjusted in some way, or could there be a hydraulic fluid issue - or could the clutch be on its way out?

Any advice would be welcome.

Dave.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

From the mileage I would suggest inspecting/adjusting the pedal as a first step. Followed by bleeding the system. Maybe there is moisture in the fluid?

Do you have the electronic service manual?


----------



## blackpete (May 19, 2007)

Hi X trailblazer unless someone has put a heavyduty preasure plate in youre car i think
maybe youre clutch is wearing out.yous see as the driven plate wears out the fingers on the
preasure plate come futher and further out and over centre, this can cause a heavy clutch
pedal.that asuming of cause no one has put the the wrong master or slave cyclinders at
some stage you dont know about.i got caught once with that.and no you cant adjust
hydraulic clutchs for this.


----------

